# like to trade for a custom rod



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

i see some awsome rod on this site and was wondering if any one will make me one for trade of some custom plugs?
not looking for anty thing crazzzy.
some thing like a 10 foot pluging rod all black with my name in layed in it.
i use tica rods now and love them so kind of looking for some thing in that class.

thanks for reading
kimber


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Check your PM's.


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

some samples of plugs i make to intice ya a bit


----------

